# Nuggets hire Mike Malone



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13083377/denver-nuggets-hire-mike-malone-new-coach



> Mike Malone has been hired as the new coach of the Denver Nuggets, multiple sources told ESPN on Monday.
> 
> The former Sacramento Kings coach was the only coach known to have two interviews for the job. Other candidates included interim coach Melvin Hunt and former Suns, Knicks and Lakers coach Mike D'Antoni.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

D'Antoni should have gotten it.


----------

